# FS African Cichlids and BNP



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

X10 1.5"-1.75" Burundi Frontosa $8 ea. SOLD

4" Regular Bristlenose Pleco. Might be a male? Has a few short bristles on it's nose. $10 ON HOLD

4" male Lethrinops sp. Red Cap Itungi. My other large Haps are preventing him from colouring up right now, so he basically looks like a female at the moment. When I had him with smaller tankmates he showed good potential, with a reddish head and fins. $20

4" male Placidochromis sp. Jalo Reef. Almost in full colour. Not easy to find around here. $40 SOLD to Smiladon
Fully coloured male Electric Blue Sciaenochromis fryeri. Between 4.5"-5" right now. Pics available upon request. $30. SOLD to Sidius.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump new fish added!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

To the top please


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

X3 frontosas and BNP pending sale


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

More Frontosas pending


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

4 frontosas sold to Cichlid433


----------



## bubbles (Jan 19, 2011)

U have pics?


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## Afrolids (May 8, 2013)

Will take the red cap. pm sent


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

interested in the pleco... PM me if the deals falls through.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump frontosas still here


----------



## Afrolids (May 8, 2013)

I'll take the Red Cap. 2nd PM sent.


----------



## BILLMORRIS (Apr 5, 2012)

Will take the red cap. pm sent twice. Please respond.


----------

